# Interested Convert...



## chris_sam88 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok guys. MIGHT be buying a Mac, so tell me, simply, what is the biggest drawback you guys face with a Mac and the biggest advantage. Is it hard to be a Mac user in a PC world? Just that. Although the website says quite a bit and the adverts help (hands down hilarious), i want real user opinions.
Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it hard in a PC world, no. There isn't really anything you can do in Windows you can't in Mac OS X.

I was a big Mac user in the 7.x-8.x days, and made the jump to Linux after that for many years. I have recently come back to OS X. OS X has all the power I had in Linux, but a much better/cleaner user interface. 

Your biggest issue will be buying hardware from manufacturers that use Windows only proprietary drivers. (When not needed/Open standards exist)
Then again, most Macs have almost everything you will ever need built in.


----------



## chris_sam88 (Feb 24, 2007)

how long do you think a Mac can last before you have to upgrade it? Ya know, like when a new version of OS X comes out, how much more processing power would be needed? Would a Mac's lifespan run out fast?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

chris_sam88 said:


> how long do you think a Mac can last before you have to upgrade it? Ya know, like when a new version of OS X comes out, how much more processing power would be needed? Would a Mac's lifespan run out fast?


Indefinitely.
I highly doubt you will see a Vista type upgrade where you need newer hardware anytime soon. If history is any indicator, OS X performance has increased with the last several versions on the same hardware.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

chris_sam88 said:


> how long do you think a Mac can last before you have to upgrade it? Ya know, like when a new version of OS X comes out, how much more processing power would be needed? Would a Mac's lifespan run out fast?


I have a five year old 600 Mhz G3 iBook which runs OS X 10.4 (Tiger) very well. In comparison, there are few, if any, one year old Windows PCs that are capable of running Vista well at all, and most five year old Windows PCs run Windows XP poorly.

I would expect any Mac you buy new today to last at least Until 2012. Just max out the memory.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

In addition to the above testimonials, I would hasten to add that even if there is a quantum leap that is incompatible with an older model of computer this doesn't make the computer obsolete. You just have to keep in mind the capabilities of such a machine as time progresses. 

I have a PowerBook 520c (that's a 25 MHz 68LC040 processor, circa 1993, mind you), that still makes for a great MIDI sequencer. 

I have a 9600/300 (with a 450 MHz G3 CPU upgrade), circa 1996, that, of course is a great MIDI platform, but also runs OS 9.X and pre-Mac OS X applications without problems.

I have a G4 867 DP MDD that is the host machine for my (admittedly, 10-year-old, but still quite capable) Pro Tools Mix Plus TDM system. It can record 24 tracks simultaneously without blinking, will playback several times that many, and is rock solid in OS 9.2.2 or X 10.4.8.

I have a PowerBook G4 15" 1.33 GHz that I use for a variety of uses.

My newest, a MacBook Pro 15.4" 2 GHz that is screaming fast, and runs Mac OS X and Windows XP with nary a hiccup. 

I also have older machines that are still up and running, but once you get slower than a 25 MHz machine you're pretty much talking about a museum piece. Still, it's fun to boot up the 128k from 1984 and watch people's jaws drop that it still chugs along. We've come a long way.

What I'm attempting to show you, though, is that these machines are well-built, and will last as long as you treat them well. They may eventually be too slow to keep up with the new uses and applications that always find their ways to the computing world, but that doesn't mean they will suddenly cease to do that which they've always done for you.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

Apple controls the software and the hardware so they work better with each other.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Biggest drawback is the lack of some specific s/w programs, or ones that are no longer made that are only viable via Apple Classic.

However, besides that [which is not really that large of a drawback, given ability of Intel Mac's to run Windows, etc. via BootCamp and/or Parallels, and/or other similar programs], the advantages by far outweigh the negs, IMHO.

Best of luck.

[owner of 3 month old 24" C2D iMac and C2D MB]


----------



## serophi2513 (Mar 10, 2006)

biggest drawback is PC users fear! I will never regret the day I made the leap of faith and switched to MAC. All the head aches went away and I stopped needing to be my own tech guy. Macs are amazing! Take the plunge! it is worth every penny and several more if you ask me!


----------



## mac4life (Mar 20, 2006)

I was a Windows user until college when I bought my first Mac (a G4 iBook). At the time I thought I would have to switch back and forth between my PC and iBook, in case there was a progam I could only find for Windows or a file I couldn't open on my Mac. Well it turned out that I hardly ever booted up my PC again...the Mac was all I needed. I sold the PC and never looked back.

Macs really are terrific. Don't be nervous of any limitations, a Mac, for most people, is the only computer you need.

the advantages to a Mac: Never slows down, impervious to 99.9% of viruses/trojans/worms etc. I've never had a Mac crash and burn. PC's on the other hand...well I wish I had a dollar for every time I reformatted a PC. Macs are well designed, easier to use, and will just work. 

disadvantages: If you're a big gamer, Mac's lack many of the big titles. Although that may be changing. Hardware is a bit harder to find (not much) and usually a bit more expensive. But unless you're a tech head, you can get you're Mac built with everything you need and be happy with that for a long time. 

hope that helped.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

mac4life said:


> disadvantages: If you're a big gamer, Mac's lack many of the big titles. Although that may be changing.


My MacBook Pro will play every game compatible with MacOS X _and_ Windows. I'd say that's more impressive than just being able to play Windows games.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ho much was your system and do you see a big distinction between Mac laptops and desktops, in terms of performance and specs?


----------



## mac4life (Mar 20, 2006)

> My MacBook Pro will play every game compatible with MacOS X and Windows. I'd say that's more impressive than just being able to play Windows games.


you're right Vegas. Since I'm still running old school PowerPc processors I sometimes forget that Intel Mac's can run Windows too.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Anastasia15 said:


> Ho much was your system and do you see a big distinction between Mac laptops and desktops, in terms of performance and specs?


It's a MacBook Pro 15.4", 2 GHz Intel Core Duo. I got it when they were pretty new on the market, so the price I paid would be significantly higher than what you'd pay today.

I'm not sure a comparison between laptops and desktops would be fair to laptops, as there are significant accommodations that must be made for laptops that are not issues in desktop machines (size, weight, heat dispersion, etc.). In general, desktops are going to have better potential specs than laptops, as you can stuff more into them (aren't there some quad core processor Macs now?). That said, I have no complaints with the performance of my machine, and have found it entirely capable of running anything I've thrown at it, from the normal Mac apps to graphic-intensive Windows titles such as Oblivion and some of the flight sims available for that side of the aisle.

My next quest will be to get a copy of Halo 2 for Windows, which I hear runs well on similar machines, and play through it. But I'm going to have to wait for a bit for that, as I've got a pretty full load of things to do in the real world at the moment.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Vegas! Glad you're enjoying your laptop. I have seen the MacBook and it's a very pretty looking laptop. Obviously, speckwise I'm sure that it's fully loaded to perform just about anything that you need. I will be switching over to a Mac sometime this year as I have had it with Windows. So yes, I'm a newbie when it comes to Macs but can't begin to tell you how excited I am to make the transition. How much do you think a good desktop would run me? I do everything except gaming. Mainly it will be for business purposes, drafting documents, maybe some photoshop, web design tools etc.. I don't download a lot of music or videos so I don't think I will need a demanding machine per sey. 

Even though I love laptops w/passion I realize that they are very difficult to fix should something go wrong.

Where did you get your Mac?


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone else think that Steve Jobs is a genious? At least the man has a conscience not like Bill Gates who's out to make a profit at "any price"

Surely you guys are up to speed with Windows NEW OS? Oh my my my


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Anastasia15 said:


> Thanks Vegas! Glad you're enjoying your laptop. I have seen the MacBook and it's a very pretty looking laptop. Obviously, speckwise I'm sure that it's fully loaded to perform just about anything that you need. I will be switching over to a Mac sometime this year as I have had it with Windows. So yes, I'm a newbie when it comes to Macs but can't begin to tell you how excited I am to make the transition. How much do you think a good desktop would run me? I do everything except gaming. Mainly it will be for business purposes, drafting documents, maybe some photoshop, web design tools etc.. I don't download a lot of music or videos so I don't think I will need a demanding machine per sey.
> 
> Even though I love laptops w/passion I realize that they are very difficult to fix should something go wrong.
> 
> Where did you get your Mac?


Recommend taking a look at refurb 24" C2D iMac's. Powerful, beautiful, desktop space saving machines. Rumour has it that some tweaking will be done to them in "near" future - but even so, the current model [which I have what I am recommending to you] is very nice. Check out Apple.com, store, red tag. Save few hundred dollars, and at times get more than what is listed. 

BTW, I've the white MB, and it is very nice too - just not the screen space that I would recommend if you will be doing much photo work. Oh, as far as anything going wrong - get AppleCare 3 year warranty, and then surprisingly quite a few of the innards are not to bad to get to w/in this laptop.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you very much! Will check in to it. I think a desktop is a better choice in the long run. The more compact the better. I strongly dislike big machines. Light weight is a big plus too. Do you think going refurbished is wise?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Anastasia15 said:


> Thank you very much! Will check in to it. I think a desktop is a better choice in the long run. The more compact the better. I strongly dislike big machines. Light weight is a big plus too.


Good thing about the iMac, and yes even the 24" beast, is that it can be, with some care, be moved about without not too much difficulty from location to location. Keep in mind that this particular desktop is not as easy to get into as the 'normal' desktops - matter of fact, most of its innards are quite similar to a laptop.



> Do you think going refurbished is wise?


Ummmmmm,,, well,,, that is what I bought.   

Ok, seriously, a refurb is checked out and you save hundreds of dollars. Still same Apple warranty. Still same Apple parts. Just maybe a tad older machine, but many times still of the same revision [but, could be older - when call, the Apple rep will tell you]. And you still have I think 14 days or so to return if anything 'seriously' wrong.


----------



## serophi2513 (Mar 10, 2006)

I purchased a 24" intel IMAC. This computer is designed to run everything I need plus! I also have an old emac my daughter uses. this machine is old old old and still runs 10.4.8 So if the price of the mac is the sticking point lets examine it. 1 Computer that has lasted 10 years. Runs current software. 
BUY A DELL: Replace every 2-3 years. Then add vista and need upgrades. And see what is cost effective. I'm stinking with mac!


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

How are you going to stink a Mac serophi?  Hee hee hee!! Thanks for the laugh. You make some good points. I'm learning about Macs as I go along. They are priced high but you also get better quality, which I do realize. Either way you will be trading off, life is not perfect and you can't have everything. Even though I like cake LOL!!
So are you saying that on a MAC you can run current software on a 10 year old model?
Does that apply for Operating System upgrades as well?

Hi MSM- Good to hear that it's mobile, at least to some extent. I checked out a pic of the PC you have/recommended, it looks nice. However, I'm wondering where is the actual computer? Is the PC built in to the screen/display or what? I didn't see a case.
Same warranty for refurbished? That's the 1st time i'm hearing this, usually you have 60 days, maybe 90 at best. Never heard them offer the same 1 year standard...hmmmmm!

I wouldn't touch Vista for free but I like the name.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Anastasia15 - yea, the screen is the computer is the monitor is the machine is the... 

Check out:
http://maccentre.com.au/images/imac.jpg
and
http://www.apple.com/imac/design.html

Yes, same warranty for refurb as for brand new... 1-800-MY-APPLE

ps: please, for the sake of those anal enuff to care ,,, Mac does not equal MAC


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

But I like MAC, better to go caps, makes it look more powerful and larger than life LOL!! 
I don't want to offend the legions of Mac fans though...so i will keep it Mac ok! 
Same warranty huh? Good. I guess if anything should go wrong you can always call "your apple" ha!  

That's what I thought, it's an all in one thing. When I looked at the display and didn't see a case, I knew something was odd/different. Not sure I like that layout personally. Maybe it will take time to get used to. I can't even begin to imagine how difficult a machine like that would be to fix.


----------



## serophi2513 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am able to get the majority of uprades for my 10 yr old MAC. Someof the software does not work such as Garageband and other things but the browser and general stuff works wonderful.:up:


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

I wouldn't worry that much about fixing things; Apple Care = 3 years of warranty. They do the fixing, insurance is paid for, done deal. If/when anything goes bad after that, warranty is over, take a screwdriver, some knowledge & patience, and hack away on your Mac - or take it to a trusted source. Me, I look at it like a car - for years, I could do 90% of the work on one, but w/ the computers and electronics in newer rigs, forget it. [I've a 63 Beetle and a 55 Chevy p/u that am playing w/ when time/$$$/desire allows] But, does that stop me from buying/driving a newer rig, nope. My Celica needs fixing, take it to shop, they take my $$$, I drive away [mostly-sometimes happy ].

As to the iMac - I'm looking at mine right now on the desk, and all I can tell ya it is sleek and sharp.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Haha nice analogy w/the car. But then again we all don't drive Toyota LOL!! 
Apple Care is only good is you pay the extra money for the "extended care" over 1yr yes?
I'm happy you like your toy! 

Hi Serophi- Can you update the OS as well regardless how old the machine is? Will the new Tiger work on your machine?


----------



## serophi2513 (Mar 10, 2006)

yes tiger works on my old machine. Slower but yes it works!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Anastasia15 said:


> Hi Serophi- Can you update the OS as well regardless how old the machine is? Will the new Tiger work on your machine?


To answer the first question: No, not necessarily. The OS is partly processor-dependent. No version of MacOS X will run on anything prior to a G3 machine. Eventually, similarly, the MacOS will be released in an Intel-only form. That means G3s through G5s will be out in the cold. I don't expect that will happen for a while, but that's just my expectation. I have little more to base it upon than my 23 years of experience with Macs, and my nearly 30 years of experience with Apples.

Anything you buy new today will be quite capable of running the MacOS for the foreseeable future. Heck, I've got MacOS X running on a G3-upgraded 9600 that shipped in 1996! That's eleven years ago, several lifetimes in the world of computers.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Vegas,

How can you be sure that any system you purchase now will handle OS upgrades in the future? That would be wonderful I know, but in a not so perfect world, there is profit to be made, and Apple is no exception. By forcing people to buy new computers you attain higher profits. Damn that would be terrific if you could keep a system for say 10 years and upgrade to a new OS each year or few years on the SAME machine.

On a seperate note, when you purchase a Mac what exactly do you get as 
(bundled software)?? 

I already know what you get with Windows, pretty much everything you won't need.

How's the security (built in) or do you need to purchase seperate security packages?

What's you're feelings on the Mac Mini? Price looks good, it's very compact, light and simple looking. But where is the display screen, mouse and keyboard (seperate purchases) I presume? I know the screen is probably very expensive. From what I could tell by looking at the pic of a mac mini it didn't open up (like a laptop) per sey. So I assume a screen will be required?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Anastasia15 said:


> Hi Vegas,
> 
> How can you be sure that any system you purchase now will handle OS upgrades in the future? That would be wonderful I know, but in a not so perfect world, there is profit to be made, and Apple is no exception. By forcing people to buy new computers you attain higher profits. Damn that would be terrific if you could keep a system for say 10 years and upgrade to a new OS each year or few years on the SAME machine.


In nearly 30 years of using Apple computers, and in 23 of using Macs this has never been the case. Why would it start now? Leave your Microsoft way of thinking behind. You'll not need it here.

Meanwhile, during pretty much that whole time, there has existed a joke about being glad Microsoft wasn't responsible for paving the roads, as every time they repaved them you'd have to buy a new car.

:shrug:



Anastasia15 said:


> On a seperate note, when you purchase a Mac what exactly do you get as
> (bundled software)??


I would encourage you to peruse Apple's web site for answers to such questions.



Anastasia15 said:


> How's the security (built in) or do you need to purchase seperate security packages?


Apparently, according to the posts I've seen here, most Mac users don't bother with antivirus software, as the risk is so low. I've got Virex on every one of my machines. But I tend to be overly cautious when it comes to such things.



Anastasia15 said:


> What's you're feelings on the Mac Mini? Price looks good, it's very compact, light and simple looking.


It's pretty much the same innards as in iMac, I think. I've not really looked into them, though.



Anastasia15 said:


> But where is the display screen, mouse and keyboard (seperate purchases) I presume?


Do you have a display and a USB mouse and keyboard from your current computer? There they are, then.



Anastasia15 said:


> I know the screen is probably very expensive. From what I could tell by looking at the pic of a mac mini it didn't open up (like a laptop) per sey. So I assume a screen will be required?


Unless you're a _really_ confident typist, you're probably going to want to see what's going on from time to time. 

Why would a display be very expensive? You can use pretty much any monitor you wish.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

I appreciate your thoughts. Confident most of the time, well at least after a cup of mocha.
I did check in to Apples site before, just wasn't sure how it translated to Windows software in comparison. ilife looks pretty good but I will have to research further and get comfortable with it. Yeah, it's not easy to leave behind the Windows mentality, especially when you have worked with it for so long. You're saying that any display,mouse and keyboard will work with a Mac! Wow...I thought there had to be specific Mac compatibility. In that case that's good news. Thanks


----------

